# Old & Heavy



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Old & Heavy. Whatcha got??? What would be your oldest or heaviest Mountain bike? My Murray Baja classifies as both, early 1980's heavy beotch


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Old by what scale......Heavy.... Ha.....Get in line young un....










Early 40's....

Too heavy for the scale

I have a couple others that beat your age scale and possibly weight scale also...


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

That bike is hawt, I prolly wouldnt own it Aemme, but still looks hawt.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Aemmer said:


> Old by what scale......Heavy.... Ha.....Get in line young un....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..What Cranks?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Campy Pista


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

T, 

everytime I see your klunker I want to build one...it really is a great looking bike.


Any progress on the Champion?


Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve I think I have everything I need for the Champion outside of fresh decals. Ready to get powder coated and then reassembled:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Steve I think I have everything I need for the Champion outside of fresh decals. Ready to get powder coated and then reassembled:


Oh my....that certainly makes me tingle all over.

Is it going to be red?

Steve


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I thought they were Campy. Very nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, going to try to keep it the same color...










The decals that came with it (still have) bled the red through too much. need to get that figured out...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Yes, going to try to keep it the same color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

The decals look like the same ones they used on the dirt track frames...might have some luck with the vintage motorcycle crowd....

Saw your sig...what color stem are you looking for? (and what do you have that's 1 1/4" that I don't know about )

Steve


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Black would be ideal, but we are not picky....

Helping my son out with his first vintage project.

Bringing it home:









It's a few years older than him..


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

With a lot of patience and a sharp blade, I still have all the decals off the Champion complete , just need to get them redone locally....

But speaking of decals, we are going to have to find the correct ones for that black bike.....


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's about 85 lbs of vintage iron. The green one is a buddy's '53 Schwinn Hornet, mine is a Monkey Wards (Murray) Believe it or not, we ride these bikes a lot, especially in the fall when jeans and flannel seem more appropriate.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Such a shame to lose the original paint on that Champion. I know a couple guys that could blend the color on the parts of the frame missing paint. Powder....yuck.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

It occurs to me that some might wanna know details on these junkyard dogs. I built both of them, The green one's owner wanted very much to retain the patina acquired by laying in a scrap pile for years. Its a '53 Schwinn Hornet that was his father's bike. Sun/Ringle wheels, 135 cassette rear with a 10-speed cluster. Deore XT derailleur hanging on a remodeled der hanger from an old dept store 10-speed. Shifter to match. Truvative SS downhill cranks, outboard bearings in a Truvative BB adapter (amazing: chainline was within 1/2 MM on the first fit-up!). Surly Trucker 1-1/8" fork, no-name stem from an old Schwinn Moab, and 5" Wald steel riser bar. 1-1/8 headset won't normally fit, but I was able to stretch the head tube with a graduated home-made mandrel. The surly fork comes with canti/v-brake posts; the brake arch was sawed off a defunct wally-world bikes' fork, filed to fit, and welded to the seat stays to get brakes out back.

The gold bike mine: it is a late 1940's Monkey Ward Hawthorne (Murray, I think) A close look may reveal where the BB shell and dropouts have reinforcing welds. Another Truvative BB adapter. Fork and stem from a early 1980's Mongoose, other parts from various junk bikes laying behind the barn: Suntour friction thumbies and F Der, Shimano ISIS rear hanging on a tab welded to the dropout. I don't know about the cranks, but they are 24-34-42, and go well with the 11-24 7-speed cassette. Welded a bit of head tube on to stretch it as the Murray bikes use a 4-7/8 head tube while the threaded fork I used was set up for a schwinn-sized 5-1/2" 
Welded canti-posts directly to the frame for brakes out back: was worried about framwe flex, but so far haven't had any problems.

We're old guys (I'm 54) and don't ride quite as hard as young-uns, but still can feel them old frames flex when we land 'em...takes some getting used to. My Rocky Mtn and my buddy's Rumblefish feel like feathers after riding these!


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

Sweet!!! Any pics with the front tires on? Love the frames.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

I love that Champion Aemmer and I look forward to seeing what you do with that yeti.

This is the oldest and heaviest bike I currently own, 1980 @ 32 lbs...


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

*Not that old, but certainly heavy!*

Here is my 80's(not sure exact year) Schwinn Cruiser dumpster rescue. It's fitted with modern cranks & BB, fork, stem, brakes, and levers.

It is also fitted with several parts I machined to adapt the BB, bars, & brakes. Fun to ride, heavy as a tank, and hard to slow down! It has a rear drum brake, which is nearly useless, but the adapted canti's are only slightly better.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

stan lee said:


>


My favorite old, heavy bike.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

:winker:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

How did this thread end up being the show us something awesome that you haven't posted before thread?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

stan lee said:


> I love that Champion Aemmer and I look forward to seeing what you do with that yeti.
> 
> This is the oldest and heaviest bike I currently own, 1980 @ 32 lbs...


That Koski is my favorite old bike also^

As far as the black bike goes;

Stan Lee, I certainly appreciate your help with the pickup.

Being more of the vanilla flavored xt/xtr black and silver parts lover, my son is taking me a different direction with this project. I have a whole new respect for you dudes who collect the boutique CNC small parts manufactures bling from the 90's. The frame keeps asking for Ringle, Grafton, and Answer. The kid likes purple....aaak...

We are having fun....Bare frame now.. I will start a thread when there is more progress than failed ebay bids......


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*No Internazionale*



Aemmer said:


> Black would be ideal, but we are not picky....
> 
> Helping my son out with his first vintage project.
> 
> ...


Please change your shirt!!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

alasa said:


> Please change your shirt!!


Better Inter than AC. Leaning towards Roma now myself.


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Link is to a blog post with a pretty good photo of the green Schwinn in one piece:
Universal Klister: Cuyuna Klunker Ride 2012

Crappy almost dark pics of the old gold Hawthorne


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Currently my oldest and heaviest (as well as longest)-a mid-80's Marinoni Moose:










I have this in the pipeline, and will be melding it with a (also very heavy) '82 Schwinn Sidewinder over the winter (I hope)-1959 Goodyear Skyhawk:


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

This is the oldest and heaviest bike I currently own, 1980 @ 32 lbs...

32 # seems quite acceptable my carbon weighs that...these are probably a little heavier.

I just ran into both these Koski bikes a couple of times the last full moon.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

PiasRoller said:


> This is the oldest and heaviest bike I currently own, 1980 @ 32 lbs...
> 
> 32 # seems quite acceptable my carbon weighs that...these are probably a little heavier.
> 
> I just ran into both these Koski bikes a couple of times the last full moon.


where is there,... 

and do you have anymore pics?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

wow. seriously. How about a day time picture?


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

i can take some day pics...
"where is there"...from hollister
If this is a question of where the photo was taken.... at the Derby Bowl.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

PiasRoller said:


> If this is a question of where the photo was taken.... at the Derby Bowl.


Cool picture! I recognize one of the two bikes and I would love to see more photos as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, where is that picture of the tower of bikes on Angel Island?


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

The guy in the front with the coors and the tie seems a bit "testy" if you know what I mean. Here are some really heavy ones.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Old N' New Heavies.

Took these for you guys today.
That Derby sticker pumped me up....Witz should make a 2013!:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

sandmangts said:


> The guy in the front with the coors and the tie seems a bit "testy" if you know what I mean.


thanks for making me look. :eekster:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> thanks for making me look. :eekster:


Sorry, been watching reruns too much and it reminded me of this:
FRIENDS - No Need to Get Testy! - YouTube


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

PiasRoller said:


> That Derby sticker pumped me up....Witz should make a 2013!:thumbsup:


Haha- I'm sure he'd do it!

What fork do you have on that bike?


----------



## SubaDrew (Dec 22, 2009)

Oldest is my 78 cooks.

This one is the heaviest (1983 Mt Hood)


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

stan lee said:


> Haha- I'm sure he'd do it!
> 
> What fork do you have on that bike?


It's a Koski Straight blade Dura-trak.

The mid sticker is also a Witz. He handed these out at the '90 Derby.
He made some pretty cool hats also.

:thumbsup:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That Cove sticker is super awesome.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

PiasRoller said:


> It's a Koski Straight blade Dura-trak.
> The mid sticker is also a Witz. He handed these out at the '90 Derby.
> He made some pretty cool hats also.
> :thumbsup:


It looked like a Dura-trak, it looks like it's seen some use  The Uni sticker is on the downtube of the TM as well it would have been cool to attend some of those early one! I've been trying to get photos of his other Trailmaster, have you seen the one with rollercams?


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

stan lee said:


> It looked like a Dura-trak, it looks like it's seen some use  The Uni sticker is on the downtube of the TM as well it would have been cool to attend some of those early one! I've been trying to get photos of his other Trailmaster, have you seen the one with rollercams?


Maybe, I don't know...a lot has happened since...I have to do some photo scanning...here is some roller-cams though....with a matching Witz sticker like yours.


----------



## halaburt (Jan 13, 2004)

PiasRoller said:


> ...here is some roller-cams though....with a matching Witz sticker like yours.


#17D: NOT heavy! ;p. You want a heavy 'Ham?... then #17 is your Cunningham:


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Where is the Witz sticker?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That WTB headtube sticker looks oddly enormous and out of place.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know... the guy who put the sticker on the bike, who owns it, received the bike from Charlie and was one of the first WTB employees. 
To each his own....I guess I'm now feeling a little out of place.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

PiasRoller said:


> I guess I'm now feeling a little out of place.


No way. I love what you're posting.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

PiasRoller said:


> I guess I'm now feeling a little out of place.


I agree with G ^ thanks for posting photos of interest!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some people collect vintage mountain bikes, some people collect _pictures_ of vintage mountain bikes!

I have a pretty extensive picture collection myself. Of bikes. :|


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i should post my 1990 Gt Karakoram in this thread. I don't have pics though. That's the heaviest bike i ever had.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Late to the party, as usual, but here's my oldest and heaviest.
'36 Shelby that weighs 36 pounds


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

Bomber mon!..Great build...Sweet new "straight" rims...moto bars...TA's...Lucky. 
2 years senior to my roller...Plumbers tape and all...Beaters for feet up power slides... What brand fork? Would you consider drilling it for the brake arm, or too dear? Very nice, yes.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, I spent a lot of time collecting parts to make it as close as possible to what Alan Bonds considers a "state of the art" clunker. The fork it actually a modern repro of the old Jeff Bottema fork from the late 70's, made by one of the guys who used to weld them (and Webco frames) back in the day. He has a side business making repros of the stuff he made back then for reasonable prices, unlike what it costs for the originals (BMX collectors have made most of the originals "unobtanium" due to ridiculous prices). I don't know if I can post his contact info here without getting in trouble, so PM me if you're interested.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I will PM you to get some info...always need forks.
To think if you were looking to build your bomber back in '79 or so you could have saved some time and dropped by the Cove Bike Shop...Basically the first ever "Bomber" shop.
Essentially everything on your bike was stocked and Donny would do braze-ons and beef up the welds on one's frame on the spot. 
Donny was also the guy behind the Cook's Brothers 26" fork, he had them do a 26" version of their 20"....I would hang out at the Cove and wouldn't leave so they finally gave me a job.
I was thinking maybe you could roll your brake arm forward a little and drill a 3/16" hole at the top of the drop-out.
Found this pic from '82 for you. 
Cool connection....I have to tell the guys. JB/Webco/DG forks available...Sweet.:thumbsup:


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's my super Heavyweight! Back in the early 70's this was the bike to have... 1970 Cotton Picker.
Full suspension 5 speed... Other than the hand painted blue paint and different grips, this bike is 100 percent original. Purchased from original owner. totally filthy when I got it, not too bad now... I know it is really not a MTB, but back then this was all we had...
Weighs in at a stout 48 lbs...


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

My oldest is an '83 Goat Deluxe, but I have to say, the heaviest by far is my 2011 Heckler!


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Heavy Rock Crusher*








Steel frame comfort bike, bmx bars/neck, big wtb comfy seat, rock shox, mavic wheels, xtr hubs, rack, tool bag, pump, light, water bottle, 2.125 tires with thorn resistant tubes, tire liners and slime in tubes, a bike lock and 7 bungee cords that I found in the road. 42 lbs without water bottles.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Why the fcuk?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ugh.

although it fits the title of the thread, unfortunately.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

haaa.it needs rear suspension!!!!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

And a Flexstem to supplement the fork.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

specialfreakinstein said:


> Steel frame comfort bike, bmx bars/neck, big wtb comfy seat, rock shox, mavic wheels, xtr hubs, rack, tool bag, pump, light, water bottle, 2.125 tires with thorn resistant tubes, tire liners and slime in tubes, a bike lock and 7 bungee cords that I found in the road. 42 lbs without water bottles.


What did the XTR hubs ever do to deserve being on that?

Grumps


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Don't believe the hype*

What, no respect for a HARO! I've put very many miles (maybe 1000) on this thing with these forks, all over hills, bumps and jumps, plus it will do wheelies all day, etc. I mostly use it to go 10 miles into town because I live in the mountains. I got the wheels used for $30 at the swap meet with a really nice selle san marcos seat. The wheels needed a little work but have been very good to hold up, sad to say I've barely maintained them. I've had many bikes since I got this 2000 Haro Del Sol SPF 24 for $10 about 6 years ago and started adding better parts to it. I always keep it around for some reason even though I've had a lot of bikes like a Marin mount vision and a Gary Fisher 29er, but sold those because I only liked them on the down hill. This seems to work for me and my lifestyle. I read somewhere that people say you should never put a shock fork on a comfort bike. Well, to me it's not as crazy as taking an old Schwinn cruiser off a jump. This Haro frame is pretty beefed up, surprisingly. Luckily I've never had a problem.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey, I have plenty of respect for _Bob_ Haro.

Those XTR hubs will last you a lifetime if you maintain them and keep them properly adjusted. And I fail to see why you can't put a suspension fork on a comfort bike. Nothing like adding another element of comfort.

You sound like someone who rightly doesn't care what anyone else thinks so long as it works for you. On that note, you could probably lose the lock, I'm not convinced anyone would steal it.

Seriously now, you ride it and you enjoy it and it does what you need it to do and that is officially all that matters. Good for you! I'll finish by saying that I really like that colour green. 

Grumps


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

"42 lbs without water bottles"
"and 7 bungee cords that I found in the road"
"xtr hubs, rack, tool bag,"

Are you selling signatures? Because these are all fantastic.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe I do need a riding an ugly bike intervention. The lock is mostly because I sometimes lock up my back pack to it with my lap top or stuff in it when I go into stores. I have a complex life. Otherwise, I will thank you all because I now have new plans to phase out the freaky green thing and build up a '92 Kona Lava Dome (a white one, not green) I've been storing. Funny thing is I used to have a OS stronger steel rack on the back, but switched it for the aluminum one in the photo. I have been known to go into town and bring home 60+ lbs of groceries and goods. I'd have bags on the handle bars and strapped to the back. It is certainly a bums dream bike and could carry a lot of stuff to the recycle place. Maybe I'll make a bums day and give it away one day, that is if they'll take it, lol!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

trailville said:


> "42 lbs without water bottles"
> "and 7 bungee cords that I found in the road"
> "xtr hubs, rack, tool bag,"
> 
> Are you selling signatures? Because these are all fantastic.


ha! Excellent summary for those of us that can't focus on one big long paragraph.



specialfreakinstein said:


> I'd have bags on the handle bars


I've seen you around!



Can't wait to see your Kona Lava Dome.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Joe Murray approved*







Got the Kona at the good will for $40- It needed a new middle chain ring and some love to get working. I put on better tires and seat. This is how it currently sits. I'm thinking a shock fork. Maybe go SS.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd stick with the rigid fork, Kona Project IIs are nice. That'll make a great around-towner, and be a lot lighter than the Haro.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

specialfreakinstein said:


> View attachment 792337
> Got the Kona at the good will for $40- It needed a new middle chain ring and some love to get working. I put on better tires and seat. This is how it currently sits. I'm thinking a shock fork. Maybe go SS.


You've redeemed yourself, that is a real nice bike. Those Konas had great geometry.

Grumps


----------

